
How Seattle Is Dismantling a NIMBY Power Structure - jseliger
https://nextcity.org/features/view/seattle-nimbys-neighborhood-planning-decisions
======
ConfuciusSay02
A case study in how to implement an anti-democratic power grab by decorating
it with buzzwords like "helping marginalized people".

The crux of the story is that they no longer want city planning decisions to
have any public input, therefore they killed off the neighborhood councils by
implying they were racist because they weren't "inclusive" enough. Despite the
fact that no replacement mechanism for democratic public input was
implemented, the article makes it sound like removing public input is a great
thing.

Note that NextCity is staffed and funded by anti-American warmonger outfits
like Brookings, The Rockefeller Foundation, The Ford Foundation, etc. etc.

This is how you lose your democracy folks!

